# Tresco under cabinet lighting...



## MMC73 (Aug 31, 2008)

:wallbash:Not sure where to direct this question...as a painting and tile contractor I don't really know alot about electricity...except it hurts...lol.
I had Tresco under cabinet lighting installed in my house all of th lights with the exception of two work. As any enterprising contractor would I picked up a nifty tool to tell if there was power, there is...so why the heck wont the lights turn on under that one cabinet. I understand tha I am probably going to catch a lot of **** for the question just as you most likely would if you asked a stupid question about tile...lol...as long as the BS comes with some type of answer to point me in the right drection...I dont care. Thanks


----------



## SonoranShocker (Oct 28, 2008)

First thing is with the main power on from the wall switch you can check to see if each fixture has its own individual switch, and flip them on/off.

Second, a lot of times the bulbs come pre installed, but bounce out of the socket during shipping. You can try checking the bulbs to make sure they are seated properly, and that they are in good working order to save yourself some money.

Third with the POWER OFF you can open the cover of the non working fixtures, and make sure the connections are good, and correct. (white to white, black to black etc.)

Thats pretty much as far as a DIYer should go in my book. After that call a licensed electrician.:thumbsup:


----------



## MMC73 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tried the above...it would appear that the bulbs are not working...now I feel like an ass.:stupid:
However I am going to pull the chick card and offer up a gracious thank you.


----------



## SonoranShocker (Oct 28, 2008)

Lol, no worries. Glad I could help! :clap:


----------



## TrblShooter (Oct 28, 2008)

Heya MMC
Best way to check something like this..is turn it off...switch out a known working bulb from a different light, turn it on..if it works then just get some new bulbs 
If not see other post lol


----------



## MMC73 (Aug 31, 2008)

TrblShooter said:


> Heya MMC
> Best way to check something like this..is turn it off...switch out a known working bulb from a different light, turn it on..if it works then just get some new bulbs
> If not see other post lol


Well it would appear that "playing" electrician is easy..want to walk me threw the 200amp panel install and the RI I need to accomodate the third story I am planning on building if the rain ever stops?? :whistling


----------

